# Ted Nugent to Run for President?



## Daf57 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ted Nugent to Run for President? | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

Thoughts??  I don't see "president" but maybe congress. Might be interesting.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 16, 2013)

If Ted decides to run for president, congress or whatever, I can guarantee that he will have full support from the NRA, firearm companies/establishments, etc, etc, etc. IMHO, he will definately not have a problem with money for funding his campaigh or whatever. His success will be anyone's guess, though. I don't his personality in detail but I do know that he is against alcohol and illegal drugs. That might give him support from groups like DARE but we can only see what happens.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 16, 2013)

I've never yelled ".... NO!" so loud in my life.


----------



## Basti (Oct 16, 2013)

Just because he cut his hair. Seriously, even he said it wasn't true.

Nice try UG but we won't give a crap until it actually happens.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 16, 2013)

UG has seriously been grasping at any straw it sees for years.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 16, 2013)

There are thousands of more constructive or entertaining ways for him to piss away millions of dollars


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll vote for him if he makes Stranglehold the national anthem


----------



## Watty (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd sooner vote for a slug.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 17, 2013)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I'll vote for him if he makes Stranglehold the national anthem


----------



## MikeH (Oct 17, 2013)

No.




















No.


----------



## Necris (Oct 17, 2013)

A pedophile for a president? No thanks.


----------



## viesczy (Oct 17, 2013)

Lord I hope so, I cannot wait to see how much he'll squirm when questioned about how he was putting the stones to a teenager (who was less than 18) and how Courtney Love gave him dome when Courtney was less than 18 too. 

Mr. Wholesome is a complete sham and an insult to men and gun owners. 

It is an utter mystery to me why anyone looks up to him as there is nothing musically, socially or humanly redeeming about him. 

Derek


----------



## Watty (Oct 17, 2013)

^

But.....guns!


----------



## Axayacatl (Oct 17, 2013)

Great! I'll make really wild claims about him as a candidate and then I'll go off on a rant which will obviously include references to guns and threats to his life. And then when Secret Service agents come around knocking and asking questions I'll completely pussy out just like he did because I'm a huge ....ing pussy just like he is.


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Ted Nugent: 'Americans Will Go Down in History as the Dumbest Society in the History of Humankind'

*Ted Nugent: 'Americans Will Go Down in History as the Dumbest Society in the History of Humankind' | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll believe it when he wins the nomination with Donald Trump as his VP.


----------



## watson503 (Oct 18, 2013)

From his 1977 High Times interview:



> I got my physical notice 30 days prior to. Well, on that day I ceased cleansing my body. No more brushing my teeth, no more washing my hair, no baths, no soap, no water. Thirty days of debris build. I stopped shavin' and I was 18, had a little scraggly beard, really looked like a hippie. I had long hair, and it started gettin' kinky, matted up. Then two weeks before, I stopped eating any food with nutritional value. I just had chips, Pepsi, beer-stuff I never touched-buttered poop, little jars of Polish sausages, and I'd drink the syrup, I was this side of death, Then a week before, I stopped going to the bathroom. I did it in my pants. poop, piss the whole shot. My pants got crusted up.
> 
> So I went in, and those guys in uniform couldn't believe the smell. They were ridiculin' me and pushin' me around and I was cryin', but all the time I was laughin' to myself. When they stuck the needle in my arm for the blood test I passed out, and when I came to they were kicking me into the wall. Then they made everybody take off their pants, and I did, and this sergeant says, "Oh my God, put those back on! You ....ing swine you!" Then they had a urine test and I couldn't piss, But my poop was just like ooze, man, so I poop in the cup and put it on the counter. I had poop on my hand and my arm. The guy almost puked. I was so proud. I knew I had these chumps beat. The last thing I remember was wakin' up in the ear test booth and they were sweepin' up. So I went home and cleaned up.
> 
> But you know the funny thing about it? I'd make an incredible army man. I'd be a colonel before you knew what hit you, and I'd have the baddest bunch of mother....in' killers you'd ever seen in my platoon. But I just wasn't into it.



I remember an interview a few years ago where one of his daughters described Ted's "sleepovers" with very young girls, it was disturbing to say the least... the guy is a real p.o.s.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 18, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> (and women are developing at younger and younger ages these days, raising the age of consent is the exact opposite of what would make sense physiologically)





While there is data out there to support the theory that women's _breasts_ are developing earlier (thanks, FDA!), that doesn't correlate to their emotional development/stability, their social development, or their understanding of the potential consequences their actions may lead to.

Tits do not an adult make, and it'd be disingenuous of me to not voice my concerns that any forum member is making a case _for_ sex with minors..


----------



## Leveebreaks (Oct 18, 2013)

No...just no please ted.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 18, 2013)

synrgy said:


> While there is data out there to support the theory that women's _breasts_ are developing earlier (thanks, FDA!), that doesn't correlate to their emotional development/stability, their social development, or their understanding of the potential consequences their actions may lead to.
> 
> Tits do not an adult make, and it'd be disingenuous of me to not voice my concerns that any forum member is making a case _for_ sex with minors..



People were married with kids at younger ages all throughout history than they have been in the past 100 years or so in this country.

Are we devolving or is history full of pedophiles?

...not to mention the laws in much of the rest of the world have the age of consent well under 18. It was 14 in Canada until 2008 and is only 16 now. Are you concerned about every Canadian too?


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## MFB (Oct 18, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> People were married with kids at younger ages all throughout history than they have been in the past 100 years or so in this country.
> 
> Are we devolving or is history full of pedophiles?
> 
> ...not to mention the laws in much of the rest of the world have the age of consent well under 18. It was 14 in Canada until 2008 and is only 16 now. Are you concerned about every Canadian too?




Because in earlier times, people also DIED EARLIER! Hell that's probably why marriage was "until death do you part," because the death part was like 10 years down the line and you were like 20, so how bad could things really get? Doesn't mean it was right then nor does it mean its right now. 

As for the Canadians, perhaps given how they have a different education system and I'm sure curriculum, perhaps they're developing (mentally mind you, not physically) than we are - so it's not a huge deal as long as the women can weigh the pros and cons of it and understand what they're doing. If you think modern 14 year old girls are developed enough to do that (at least in the US) then holy shit, I need to meet the 14 year olds you know because the ones I see are fucking retards.

But this is neither here nor there


----------



## tedtan (Oct 18, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> 18 as age of consent is a very recent phenomenon


 
Not to encourage any child molesters out there, but rather as a technicality, the age of consent varies from state to state and only a few US states have set 18 as the age of consent. Most (something like 40 of them) set the age of consent at either 16 or 17. In Canada the age of consent is 16, and in most of Europe it varies between 14 and 16 (with Spain dropping it down to 13  ).

So some of what folks here are talking about here may be immoral, but it isn't necessarily illegal just because a person is under 18. You have to consider more than just that fact to determine legality.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 18, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> People were married with kids at younger ages all throughout history than they have been in the past 100 years or so in this country.
> 
> Are we devolving or is history full of pedophiles?
> 
> ...not to mention the laws in much of the rest of the world have the age of consent well under 18. It was 14 in Canada until 2008 and is only 16 now. Are you concerned about every Canadian too?



Really? You're gonna dig in, rather than back pedal? Interesting choice..

We're _evolving_, is the point. 100 years or more ago, kids were sent out on their own in their mid teens - if not sooner - forced into situations where they were entirely responsible for themselves emotionally, financially, etc. Our society, collectively, seems to have come to the eventual realization that this was a sub-optimal arrangement. We're long since the point in our technological advancement where it's entirely unnecessary to adhere to those old practices.

We have set up new social structures in which most of us are still fully reliant upon our parents (or guardians otherwise) until we're in our upper teens or - increasingly - somewhere into our twenties. You may refer to this as 'devolution', but since it has nothing to do with our _physical_ development, I'd suggest that's a misnomer.

I'm not saying there isn't a shit-ton of grey area. A high school senior bedding a high school freshman is an entirely different scenario than a fully mature and independent adult hooking up with a minor still under the supervision of their parents, and these entirely different scenarios should be treated with entirely different levels of scrutiny. Further, 'consensual' is exactly that, but I also don't think that 'consent' from a minor can be taken with the same merit as 'consent' from an independent adult. I mean, when I was 16, I thought Limp Bizkit was awesome. The horror!

But, my point, is that plastering up a photo of some 14-year-old who clearly fancies themselves as sexually mature doesn't in any way bolster the argument you're attempting to make, and it's one that I'm surprised _anyone_ would try to make in the first place. If she wants to roll around consensually with _her peers_, I'm fine with that, but I'm not okay with it when it's some creepy old .... like the now-64-year-old Nugent, who has enough life experience to manipulate the underdeveloped mind of the average adolescent.

Not personally an expert on Canadian law, I have to presume that the law aside, if a Canadian father finds out his 16 year old daughter was in bed with a 30+ year old, that 30+ year old would soon be meeting Dad's fist and/or rifle.


----------



## Basti (Oct 18, 2013)

I think we should bring back all the long-lost traditions: incest, misogyny, nationalism, xenophobia, lutes, the plague, duels at sundown, chastity belts...

Seriously though every case is different. And if anyone's seriously trying to say that it's understandable because kids these days show their stuff from an earlier age then you might want to rethink that. There's a lot of pressure on girls since they're by nature the more social, therefore conforming, gender. It's sad because after having obtained equal rights women got surpassed by the realization that sexuality sells. Culture has become a manufactured and pre-packaged product of multinational corporations so what they decide is pretty much the norm and people will inevitably follow suit because as far as they know it's what everyone's doing. 

So yeah, Ted Nugent is a creep but don't worry cos not even he wants him to become president.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 18, 2013)

synrgy said:


> Really? You're gonna dig in, rather than back pedal? Interesting choice..



I think most people, especially women, are about as mature as they're going to be at 18 by the time they hit 15 or 16, which is to say not very. That's all still high school kids, they don't know anything. 18 is a ridiculous standard and one that is not used in the vast majority of the world or even this country. 

I could see arguments for 16 or 21, but not 18. Sex requires more responsibility and carries more consequences than consuming alcohol for example: If we can't trust people to make responsible choices with alcohol until they turn 21, why can they make good choices about sex in high school?


----------



## synrgy (Oct 18, 2013)

You seem pretty focused on the number, but that's not the part I'm trying to engage. The number is irrelevant, to me. Unfortunately, when it comes to creating law, some standard must be chosen, and that's where the number comes into play. Regardless, the number is arbitrary, to me.

What's more important to me is the matter of independence versus reliance upon guardians. In short, if you still need Mom to take you to the doctor, you shouldn't be in a relationship with someone your Mom's age.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 18, 2013)

You were "concerned" that I was ok with "minors" giving consent... minors are kids under 18, the number came from you.

Sex with minors is considered OK by most of the world, are you concerned about all of them or just me?


----------



## synrgy (Oct 18, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> You were "concerned" that I was ok with "minors" giving consent... minors are kids under 18, the number came from you.
> 
> Sex with minors is considered OK by most of the world, are you concerned about all of them or just me?



Try digesting the surrounding context that I'm providing, rather than focusing on one damn word. I've already answered you.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 18, 2013)

Try making a clear statement.

What concerns you about me? Is this concern also shared with the majority of the world which shares a belief more similar to mine than yours?

FWIW I can't stand being around most 21 year olds, let alone 18 or 16 but I'm not about to tell everyone else who they can or cannot choose to be with nor judge them for it.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Oct 18, 2013)

I was going to complain that a thread about Ted Nugent has devolved into a debate over the merits of pedophilia, but then I remembered the thread is about Ted Nugent.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 18, 2013)

I have nothing of relevance to add but this consent conversation is way more interesting than anything that has to do with Ted


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 18, 2013)

Needs more pant shitting.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 18, 2013)

To get things briefly back on topic, if I may:

Ted Nugent as president would be hilarious for about an hour, then utterly horrific for the next 3 years, 364 days and 23 hours. Really not cool.

Ok, you can carry on talking about paedophilia now.


----------



## viesczy (Oct 18, 2013)

Wait how did this devolve? 

The best thing about Ted is that he ISN'T relevant any longer.

Well, he does like 10mm and that is a FANTAB handgun caliber... but that's the best thing about him.

Derek


----------



## synrgy (Oct 19, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> What concerns you about me?



Through multiple postings, you're trying to argue that pedophilia is acceptable. That's concerning, to me. Clear enough?


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 19, 2013)

synrgy said:


> Through multiple postings, you're trying to argue that pedophilia is acceptable. That's concerning, to me. Clear enough?



The laws that are used by most of the world are sufficient is the argument. If that's a concern to you, then you should be concerned with a lot more than one random dude on the internet. Go start some reform group trying to take away even more rights from people under 18 worldwide, perhaps.

I'm still not clear on your position. Are you saying that most world governments, including those of most US states, also believe that pedophilia is acceptable?


----------



## synrgy (Oct 21, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> The laws that are used by most of the world are sufficient is the argument. If that's a concern to you, then you should be concerned with a lot more than one random dude on the internet. Go start some reform group trying to take away even more rights from people under 18 worldwide, perhaps.
> 
> I'm still not clear on your position. Are you saying that most world governments, including those of most US states, also believe that pedophilia is acceptable?



You posted a picture of a 14 year old to make the case that the age of consent should be lower. Or did I misinterpret your post?

In what State is 14 the legal age of consent?


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 21, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> I think most people, especially women, are about as mature as they're going to be at 18 by the time they hit 15 or 16, which is to say not very.



Good article on this...
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/artificial-maturity/201211/the-marks-maturity


----------



## Xaios (Oct 21, 2013)

MFB said:


> Because in earlier times, people also DIED EARLIER! Hell that's probably why marriage was "until death do you part," because the death part was like 10 years down the line and you were like 20, so how bad could things really get? Doesn't mean it was right then nor does it mean its right now.



That's a bit of a misconception. While yes, a long-lived person now does live longer than a long-lived person did 100 or 1,000 years ago, the difference isn't nearly as dramatic as you might think. The reason the average life expectancy appears to be so much lower is that babies dying during childbirth was far more common than it is now. My grandmother has told me how, when she was a child, "how many children have you lost" or something to that effect was still a relevant statistic that governments polled during censuses.

On the topic of Ted Nugent or pedophilia, I really don't have anything to add.


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 21, 2013)

I lost respect for Ted Nugent when I saw him shooting a 45-lb draw weight bow. 

Any president of mine should at least be able to swing 60-lbs.


----------



## wlfers (Oct 21, 2013)

synrgy said:


> and it'd be disingenuous of me to not voice my concerns that any forum member is making a case _for_ sex with minors..



Explorer, is that you?


----------



## død (Oct 22, 2013)

synrgy said:


> Through multiple postings, you're trying to argue that pedophilia is acceptable. That's concerning, to me. Clear enough?



No, he really isn't. You're a pedophile if you're interested in children that haven't reached puberty yet, generally up to the age of 11-12. While I think bedding a 14 year-old is completely messed up, you're not a pedophile if you do it. A creepy old guy? Sure. Pedophile? Hardly.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 22, 2013)

The pre-frontal cortex, which is the part of the brain responsible for advanced decision-making, judgement of future results of current behavior, and other executive functions is not fully developed until, on average, 25 years of age. That, combined with the aforementioned fact of a lifetime of experiences, means that "relationships" between people on either side of this milestone are inherently coercive, more so the younger the young side is, because one person is factually not as capable of making sound judgements. The image on the previous page is, ironically, an anecdotal piece of evidence to this end. Something to consider.


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 22, 2013)

ghostred7 said:


>



Accurately describes my feels, as much as I try to look on peoples bright sides (and as much as I enjoy teds music) this guy is not a good fit for any sort of political figure head, hes a total creep.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 22, 2013)

død;3775075 said:


> No, he really isn't. You're a pedophile if you're interested in children that haven't reached puberty yet, generally up to the age of 11-12. While I think bedding a 14 year-old is completely messed up, you're not a pedophile if you do it. A creepy old guy? Sure. Pedophile? Hardly.



That's fair, and I apologize for that bit of unintentional hyperbole. I was just tired of repeating the phrase 'sex with minors', but I see now that my chosen 'synonym' was not at all synonymous.

Not that it changes the point.


----------



## mcd (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't see the big deal with him being president....this country has been striking out with its political leaders the last 40+ years. Might as well let something comical happen while we all hold hands and skip into the gates of hell.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't want a president that shit his pants to avoid the draft, and used to throw rocks at my mom during band practice.

True story.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 24, 2013)

mcd said:


> I don't see the big deal with him being president....this country has been striking out with its political leaders the last 40+ years. Might as well let something comical happen while we all hold hands and skip into the gates of hell.



We've already got somebody for that, though: Jesse Ventura.


----------



## Lifestalker (Oct 24, 2013)

Ventura/Nugent 2016!


----------



## Eric Christian (Nov 2, 2013)

Zeno said:


> I don't want a president that shit his pants to avoid the draft, and used to throw rocks at my mom during band practice.
> 
> True story.



Elaborate please...


----------



## Watty (Nov 2, 2013)

mcd said:


> I don't see the big deal with him being president....this country has been striking out with its political leaders the last 40+ years. Might as well let something comical happen while we all hold hands and skip into the gates of hell.



I saw this and just have to say.....you aren't on the mainland. You probably wouldn't be as directly affected by the ensuing gun-nut apocalypse.


----------



## vansinn (Nov 11, 2013)

Hmnn.. they made a B-rated actor president, they made a coce smuggler precident, they made an 88 president, the Terminator replica fortunately didn't go for it. Why wouldn't they go for an axe wanker? 
How about for a change change the campaign legislation, so real politicians might have a chance..


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2013)

vansinn said:


> How about for a change change the campaign legislation, so real politicians might have a chance..



Of all the crazy shit you say, this has to be the craziest. It also happens to be something I agree with entirely.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 12, 2013)

Hulk Hogan 2016.


----------



## marshallH (Feb 3, 2014)

No, not the nugget!

He will play live recordings of "stranglehold" on national television! Boring super generic soloing that lasts for way too long!

Ok, maybe I'm giving old teddy a hard time, but I don't think his views are going to get us anywhere politically or economically.


----------



## marshallH (Feb 3, 2014)

I for one vote for vermin supreme. Now THAT'S a man who shows promise.


----------

